# Replacement for 18-0-1 GreenePunch



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi all,

I went to order some 18-0-1 GreenePunch today and found out that Greene County products won't even be shipped to California anymore. What is a suitable liquid replacement for this product? I was getting good results from it.

Thanks!


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

So this is probably not exactly what you are looking for. But I find it fun to try to determine how to recreate some of these products myself. This is as close as I could get. However, I am not convinced that when you add all the soluble solids that the volume will actually be 5 gallons like 18-0-1 Greenepunch. But the percentages and final weight make sense, so I think there is a good chance that this has a lot of similarities with the 18-0-1 Greenepunch. You end up with a lot of extra product so I doubt you would be interested with 2500sf but it could be viable for someone who would be interested in making multiple batches every few months or so (Say you had a half acre or more). I could get the 'buy in' cost down to $200 easilly with some Kelp4Less coupons I have. And if you can find Urea, Ammonium Sulfate, Iron Sulfate, etc. at a local farm store or golf course supply store, I am thinking you could get the cost significantly lower.



EDIT: Greenepunch mentions things like a certain percentage of a slow release fertilizer, so I am not claiming this is identical. But I do think a lawn would react very similarly to this mix. Never tried myself though. Was just curious about the math.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Drewmey said:


> So this is probably not exactly what you are looking for. But I find it fun to try to determine how to recreate some of these products myself. This is as close as I could get. However, I am not convinced that when you add all the soluble solids that the volume will actually be 5 gallons like 18-0-1 Greenepunch. But the percentages and final weight make sense, so I think there is a good chance that this has a lot of similarities with the 18-0-1 Greenepunch. You end up with a lot of extra product so I doubt you would be interested with 2500sf but it could be viable for someone who would be interested in making multiple batches every few months or so (Say you had a half acre or more). I could get the 'buy in' cost down to $200 easilly with some Kelp4Less coupons I have. And if you can find Urea, Ammonium Sulfate, Iron Sulfate, etc. at a local farm store or golf course supply store, I am thinking you could get the cost significantly lower.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Greenepunch mentions things like a certain percentage of a slow release fertilizer, so I am not claiming this is identical. But I do think a lawn would react very similarly to this mix. Never tried myself though. Was just curious about the math.


Wow, thanks for this! I'll take a look (even if it only being for fun). Maybe I can dial it back and scale it down to the size of my yard.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I was able to run some quick numbers. If you bought:

- 50# 46-0-0 @13.99 what pay locally
- 50# 21-0-0 @ 31 local and eBay
- 50# 0-0-50 @35 local
- 15 # iron sulfate @ 30 - eBay didn't shop much
- 20# Soluble HA @ 20 - eBay 
- 2# soluble kelp @ 28 - eBay

You could make 7.5 gallons for about $160 and you would have a lot of left over 0-50-0


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> I was able to run some quick numbers. If you bought:
> 
> - 50# 46-0-0 @13.99 what pay locally
> - 50# 21-0-0 @ 31 local and eBay
> ...


I agree that local Urea, AS and SOP would be cheaper. But I've never seen a soluble humic acid that is $1/lbs. Are you sure it is soluble and is the % humic acid in the realm of 80%?


----------

